# Are you aware how gorgeous is the western coast of Turkey ?



## istcan (Mar 3, 2012)

We are to go on a holiday soon. Have you have traveled along the western coast ? A blue voyage is a wonderful experience but alternatively you can also travel by car.

Have you seen these jewels ? (north to south list for boaters)

Bademli (near Dikili)
Çeşme
Alaçatı
Bodrum 
Gökova
Datça
Hisarönü Bay
Yeşilova Bay
Marmaris
Ekincik
Fethiye
Ölüdeniz - Dead Sea
Kaş
Kalkan
Kekova
Finike

Then there is Antalya, Kemer, Olimpos, Didim you name it. If you live in Turkey, it is most recommended that you enjoy our beautiful geography.

I believe I can not post any photos from my hard disk so you use search engines or google earth to view some photos.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Istcan, I'm very sad that I will never be able to afford that experience -- unless I win the lottery. I can't imagine a better place on earth to steep oneself in multiple histories while enjoying the beautiful climate and gepgraphy.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually, you don't need that much money to live this experience. If you are not looking for 4*-5* luxuries and have no physical issues it can be done on a low cost budget, a la student style.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

I can imagine that the flights from the USA could be expensive, but the cost is relative to how long someone would be able to stay. What I mean is that you would get more value from them for a longer visit. But certainly once here it is not expensive, in particular if you avoid the peak months of July and August. Many hotels offer great deals off-peak.


----------



## interg (Jan 31, 2013)

last summer was just 15 $/night for a 25 sqm bunglow. wireless + breakfast include, and they have a very big pool ...(camyuva- antalya)


----------

